# 1979 5600 FORD CAV INJECTION PUMP PROBLEMS



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

During the Texas freeze last winter the rotor in my injection pump broke probably due to moisture and minus 13 temps. Located another one on the old interweb but when it arrived it was not the exact same numbers on the pump. i decided to run it anyway and the only problem was very little returns to the tank. BTW it was a used pump. Now the charge pump for lack of a better term seems ti be getting weaker and without a full tank of fuel it is getting harder and harder to start, not to mention the tach drive was broken when I purchased the tractor 20 years ago and I use it for a loader tractor and a host of other things. What I need to find is someone on here to walk me through rebuilding the charge pump. Is there anyone on HT that can help me with this? I would like to repair the factory pump without dropping 1500 bucks plus my labor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you checked to see if IP inlet has a filter & if it's not partially clogged?
Check your personal messages. I sent you the phone # of a IP repair person that I've saved from another forum I frequent. He goes by handle of Dieseltech.
That freeze in Texas in February was strange. I didn't have any frozen pipes & I forgot to drain my water fire extinguisher that was mounted on my rd baler sitting in open shed. I suspected fire extinguisher would be "split open" but it was fine.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

When you say "charge pump" are you talking about the mechanical lift pump bolted on the outside of the actual injection pump?


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

TY Jim and yes it was a little out of the norm I broke ice over a foot thick for 4 days on my stock tanks and the best I could tell did not lose any fish. A man that lives not too far from here lost 24 head registered angus fell through the ice could not get out and several others lost cows and horses to the same thing. Yes the lines to the tank are clear.
Chevy yes the pump on the back of the injection pump.
Today while I had the fuel line off the inlet to the inj pump I NOTICED IT WAS SLOWLY LETTING DIESEL BACK FLOW OUT the check valve should not let that happen.


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

It would be cheaper and easier to install a small electrical fuel pump to the system... However you can easilly change the two blades in the rear of the pump by taking the fuel line off and removing the four screw on the end plate. A new seal would be in order to finish the job. To do a first class job replace the fuel pump liner. So here is what you need.
2 blades, 1 liner, and one seal. All are drop in parts, just drop in the way they came out as the liner can be put in backwards.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mike. I have already gone through the filter and checks which was a small improvement then I replaced the 2 blades,pump liner, and the seal and that gave me a little improvement. I plan to inframe or split it and do a full rebuild and hit the clutch PP AND TOB in the process I will run the inj pump through a diesel shop. Thank you again.


----------

